# More stupid 721 tricks



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Just last night, I noticed another 721 problem that I have *never* seen before in the several years I've owned the unit: the "skip backward" button would only skip backward between 4 and 8 times before refusing to skip backward any farther.

I could fast-reverse past that point back to where I wanted to go, as normal, and play from there without problems. But further attempts to "skip backwards" would continue to only work from 4 to 8 times. All seems normal this morning - I presume my unit's nightly 4 a. m. reboot fixed things.

Terry


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

I see there's another thread about the "instant replay" button; others are having the same problem.

Terry


----------

